# Game Threads: Thursday, March 20



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*THURSDAY - MARCH 20TH*

_12:20pm_ Georgia (14) vs Xavier (3) 
_12:25pm_ Portland State (16) vs Kansas (1) 
_12:30pm_ Temple (12) vs Michigan St (5) Upset
_2:30pm_ Kentucky (11) vs Marquette (6) 
_2:40pm_ Baylor (11) vs Purdue (6) 
_2:45pm_ Kent State (9) vs UNLV (8) 
_2:50pm_ Oral Roberts (13) vs Pittsburgh (4)
_4:40pm _Cornell (14) vs Stanford (3)
_7:10pm_ Kansas State (11) vs USC (6)
_7:10pm_ Belmont (15) vs Duke (2) 
_7:20pm_ Winthrop (13) vs Washington St (4)
_7:25pm_ Texas A&M (9) vs BYU (8) 
_9:30pm_ Fullerton (14) vs Wisconsin (3) 
_9:30pm_ Arizona (10) vs West Virginia (7)
_9:40pm_ George Mason (12) vs Notre Dame (5)
_9:40pm_ Miss. Valley St (16) vs UCLA (1)​


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Less than 24 hours away from tip!!! I've already called in sick for Thursday and Friday. A full night of drinking followed up by lots of sleep until approx. 10:59 a.m tomorrow.

The alarm is already set!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Xavier and Kansas roll early on...

MSU vs. Temple will be good...hopefully that's the game that I get from start to finish.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Took the next 2 days off too. Always do, always will.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Took the next 2 days off too. Always do, always will.


If I ever own a company, you'll be the first person I hire, simply for the reason in your post.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Should be a national holiday, but whatever.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I know it's early, but did anyone by any chance pick Georgia over Xavier?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Xavier and Michigan State both could loose today, not many teams Far and away better than their opponent this season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Xavier is going to ruin my bracket


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A-10 doesn't look so hot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple's offense looks like a typical Penn offense come NCAA tournament time. I had a feeling it just wasn't smart to pick against Izzo in the first round. This guy usually has his team prepared.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stupid Xavier. You better come back.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mich St is the classic underachiever


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier is only down 2 now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple 9-35 from the field right now. Yuck.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this is ****ing bull****. my internet and cable aren't working. why the **** did this have to happen today?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear that rocketeer. Hopefully it will get rectified soon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stupid Xavier! You better come back!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They were saying on the news that internet providers might not be able to keep up with the bandwith that would be exceeded because of the feeds on the internet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Billy Humphrey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgia in a lot of foul trouble. Bunch of guys with 3 fouls.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> They were saying on the news that internet providers might not be able to keep up with the bandwith that would be exceeded because of the feeds on the internet.


well tv was working earlier this morning just internet wasn't. i'm on some connection from the neighbors right now that's really ****ty and goes in and out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The feed from Ncaasports.com is pretty nice. Might even be a better deal from what you get on TV cause you can actually select what game you want


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I didn't know Mikki Moore also played for Georgia.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tie game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good job, stupid Xavier. Now stop messing around.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yessir! Save the brackets, save the world!


Thats March Madness for you


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier up 3 now. Really bringing their D in this second half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How young is Xavier's coach? Dude looks like Lawrence Frank out there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean Miller is in his 30's. He is the son of a coach in PA and his brother is Ryan "Arch" Miller, who I think is an assistant with Herb Sendek (he played at NCSU).

Georgia really getting no easy looks now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> How young is Xavier's coach? Dude looks like Lawrence Frank out there


Sean Miller's in his late-30s. Guy's a solid coach.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Rawse

Wow how did Duncan get that in


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ed Hightower with a horrendous call. That was a clean block. C'mon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, Dave Bliss. :eek8:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is it. Georgia ran out of gas, as I expected.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure why Felton was trying to save Bliss anyway. The foul trouble isn't going to help you if you lose. Play the guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Woodbury has no conscience. Big shot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sundiata Gaines has packed it up and is already thinking of Spring Break...He's the heart of the team so that's not good


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

2 possession game with 2:30 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A jumpball? That's a horrible call.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

alright i'm back on internet and tv now. just in time to see the end of the xavier game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gaines' athleticism has really disappeared in his four years in college. He used to be a superb athlete.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dave Bliss throwing it down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stupid foul on Xavier on the check out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big missed front end of a one and one. Georgia's done.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Gaines' athleticism has really disappeared in his four years in college. He used to be a superb athlete.


He might still be but that male pattern baldness he's going through tends to work on people's perception. :lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette was my pick for the Final Four (along with UConn, Georgetown and UNC). So we'll see if they bring it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> He might still be but that male pattern baldness he's going through tends to work on people's perception. :lol:


That's cold. Hopefully he will realize like Michael Redd it's time to say goodnight to the follicles.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously CBS' online steams really suck. I have strong DSL and its still slow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This gamethread is weak! 2 members and 2 guests?! I worked all night and only slept 3 hours and managed to wake up for these games


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure why no one else is watching these games. Pretty sad for this site.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> his brother is Ryan "Arch" Miller, who I think is an assistant with Herb Sendek (he played at NCSU).


Archie... he's at Ohio State now. Shoulda read my blog, HKF 

Where Are They Now: NCSU's Archie Miller


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This gamethread is weak! 2 members and 2 guests?! I worked all night and only slept 3 hours and managed to wake up for these games


Someone had to work for all the people that called in sick. :whistling:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kent State my lord. C'mon let's play some basketball. Six points with almost five left in the half. What a joke.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Purdue off to quite the start against Baylor. They looked sluggish the first few minutes due to youth but now they have settled down. This is going to be a fun game to watch.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Kent State my lord. C'mon let's play some basketball. Six points with almost five left in the half. What a joke.


I'm not all that suprised that they are struggling but I didn't know it would be this bad. The MAC was down this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id rather watch the Baylor game in its entirety than the Kentucky game...

I still find it funny that I played against Tweety Carter in high school and here he is in the NCAA Tourney


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HB said:


> Mich St is the classic underachiever


The only year I thought they really underachieved was the Paul Davis, Maurice Ager, Shannon Brown year where they lost to George Mason. But those three guys all suck in the NBA, so maybe they weren't underachieving as much as people thought.

Last year they were massive overachievers, they had a team that had no buisness being in the tournament that beat Marquette in the first round and took UNC to the wire.

Their expectations this year were based around the fact that they added a strong freshman crop to a team that didn't lose anybody, but Neitzel's shooting has come back to earth this year and after him, all the upper classman are hustle players. For a team whose most consistant players are a freshman point guard and sophmore forward, I think they are about right were they should be. They were a couple bad calls away from winning the Big 10 tournament. If Neitzel has a good shooting game, they can beat anybody, but he's a small point guard playing the 2 - he has to work like crazy just to get small windows to shoot through.

Every 4 year player Izzo has coached has played in a Final Four, hard to call that underachieving.



Purdue and Baylor is the game to watch right now. This game could easily end up with 160-170 combined points.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Purdue definitely isn't showing its age... Pitt's starting to heat up too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Id rather watch the Baylor game in its entirety than the Kentucky game...
> 
> I still find it funny that I played against Tweety Carter in high school and here he is in the NCAA Tourney


He is awfully damn quick, and is probably the best Baylor guard (although their 5 best guard are all pretty good). How did he do against you guys in high school?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pittsburgh is running a clinic. Their defense is outstanding.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue blowing this game wide open.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> He is awfully damn quick, and is probably the best Baylor guard (although their 5 best guard are all pretty good). How did he do against you guys in high school?


Oh he torched us. We played his team 5 times I think. I was the best perimeter defender on my team and he just did whatever he wanted pretty much. He would shoot well behind the three point line and if you got up to guard him he would just blow by you. He played SG a lot and their PG was even quicker than him. There was pretty much nothing you could do.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MLKG said:


> The only year I thought they really underachieved was the Paul Davis, Maurice Ager, Shannon Brown year where they lost to George Mason. But those three guys all suck in the NBA, so maybe they weren't underachieving as much as people thought.
> 
> Last year they were massive overachievers, they had a team that had no buisness being in the tournament that beat Marquette in the first round and took UNC to the wire.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree about what you said about MSU. If their freshman stay together for four years coupled with Draymond Green, Korie Lucious, and possibly '09 7 footer DaShonte Riley they have one really damn bright future. This year's team goes as far as Neitzel will take them. He should be playing the Point spot but they really don't have anyone who can shoot as well as he can. They have a bunch of potential in that frehman class though. Kalin Lucas has a chance to be the best PG Izzo has ever coached, Durrell Summers and Chris Allen are both uber-athletic and are going to be great fits in MSU's style. MSU will be good until Izzo decides to leave. He is a very good coach and has quite the talent pool in Michigan.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

So Far so good for my bracket, go Pitt


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So which place is emptier? This game thread or the Honda Center in Anaheim for the Marquette-Kentucky game?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Pittsburgh is running a clinic. Their defense is outstanding.


Yeah they really smother teams on defense. I know I wouldn't want to play them if I were Memphis or Texas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't believe all the empty seats. Those first games epecially were sparse.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dominique James really sucks. Jeez. Yet people keep talking about this guy, not sure why.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MLKG said:


> So which place is emptier? This game thread or the Honda Center in Anaheim for the Marquette-Kentucky game?


The UK/Marquette game isn't even coming on here in Michigan at least where I'm located. That was one I was very interested in watching.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> Seriously CBS' online steams really suck. I have strong DSL and its still slow.


Their commercials are running great for me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Dominique James really sucks. Jeez. Yet people keep talking about this guy, not sure why.


I think it's Dominic unless your thinking of someone else. but if your talking about the guard from Marquette then yeah he isn't as good as advertised. His shooting is atrocious and he is more of an undersized two than a true PG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I picked Kentucky over Marquette and it's a close game right now, but Marquette might be starting to pull away...we'll see.

I have no idea why I chose two #11 seeds to beat two #6 seeds, but it's looking like neither will happen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My quick smells like French toast


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah Dominic. They keep saying it like Dominique so I forgot how they spelled it. Kent State is embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Joe Crawford having a monster game, but Marquette is starting to pull away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gillispie is going to have to hide Bradley with a zone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette blowing this one open. You can see how different they are now that McNeal is playing this year.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

McNeal(sp?) looks miles better than James, and I think the announcer keeps saying Dominque James


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I just love Derrick Jasper he just does all the little things.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky hanging in there with some tough D.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

When they were Freshman I thought Malik Hariston was going to have a much better career than Joe Crawford, guess not. 

Joe Crawford with 28 points so far


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghost said:


> When they were Freshman I thought Malik Hariston was going to have a much better career than Joe Crawford, guess not.
> 
> Joe Crawford with 28 points so far


You can have em both


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't want either


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor playing like I pretty much expected. Team is way too young. I still wonder why Drew plays Aaron Bruce. He's terrible.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Looks like Kent State is going to be my first bracket victim


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I don't want either


Please?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Baylor playing like I pretty much expected. Team is way too young. I still wonder why Drew plays Aaron Bruce. He's terrible.


CROINKEY!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Please?



Maybe Crawford traded for Matt Bouldin, I hate Matt.






Naw, Billy can have him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish I had a team full of Derrick Jasper's and Perry Stevenson's. Yeah so what if we wouldn't score...neither would you!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky still trying to keep it close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McNeal hit a heck of a shot.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

what a shot by McNeail


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

This announcer is not good with names


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Surprised they didn't get an intentional foul there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some horrible basketball played today huh? Most of these games have been awful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How are these fouls not intentional? This is ridiculous. Kentucky is committing intentional fouls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officiating is really ridiculous here. That's two intentional fouls in a row that were not called.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

What a 3 pointer by Crawford.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad defense by James.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Crawford has taking u guys on ride tonight. Bradely is starting to heat up too. Damn, this is gonna come down to knockin down free-throws for marquette.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ahhh, what a choke by jaspers......


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Stupid play from James, hopefully he didn't cost me a victory on my bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jasper brought the ball up way too slowly there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wesley Matthews clutch at the line.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Big TO from Jasper, should be the game


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Creen is a good coach. I wonder if he likes gumbo? :biggrin:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The Golden Eagles with the victory, time to switch to the Baylor game I guess?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I have Marquette in the Sweet 16. They are going to have a field day with Stanford's shaky guard play. Tom Arnold has done a good job with them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah i think marquette takes out stanford too.

so far kent state is the only game i've missed. 10 points in the first half was pathetic.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Baylor making a run, trying to become the second team of the day to lose by less than 10 points! Hopefully the night games are better.

Speaking of which, I notice they have Stanford and Cornell coming on at 5:15. Didn't they used to take a couple hour break there? Anyway, I like sliding a game in that slot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In the West Regional, if they are on the Coast, they play the 2nd game during the break. I mean the first game came on here at 11:30 AM local time.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am glad the Stanford game is going to be played during the usual break, I don't need to be watching oprah.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tom Arnold! LOL

I have Marquette in the Sweet 16 for the same reasons


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> In the West Regional, if they are on the Coast, they play the 2nd game during the break. I mean the first game came on here at 11:30 AM local time.


I was sure I remembered there being a big gap between day and night games a year or so ago, I must be thinking of the year they had that leak with roof or whatever it was though.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope they show the Mayo-Beasley game here.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ghost said:


> When they were Freshman I thought Malik Hariston was going to have a much better career than Joe Crawford, guess not.
> 
> Joe Crawford with 28 points so far


They were both very raw coming out of High school but Crawford was slightly more skilled. He has finally started to play to his potential, and when his shot is on he can score with almost anyone in America. He played great today, and wrapped up a very good senior campaign.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> I hope they show the Mayo-Beasley game here.


I'm pissed that I have to be somewhere around 7 o'clock, I really wanted to see this matchup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I expected Kent State to show up, but there is an unwritten rule about picking mid-major teams in the 8/9 game. You're not supposed to pick them. I was just hoping for a close game. Sheesh. The tournament has been lackluster to say the least.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Good effort by the Cats. I couldn't be more proud considering the expectations I had at the beginning of the season. If it hadn't been for Patterson and Meeks being out with injuries UK might have had a little run in the tourney.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If only Stanford has some guards


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Good effort by the Cats. I couldn't be more proud considering the expectations I had at the beginning of the season. If it hadn't been for Patterson and Meeks being out with injuries UK might have had a little run in the tourney.


My friend was able to watch the game (it didn't come in at my house) but he said had Patterson played UK would have won. If your freshman adjust quickly next year ('08 class) you guys could be pretty good again.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> My friend was able to watch the game (it didn't come in at my house) but he said had Patterson played UK would have won. If your freshman adjust quickly next year ('08 class) you guys could be pretty good again.


Yeah we would have probably won with PP. I have great hope for next year though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Can you imagine Patterson and Stephenson together next year. Yikes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> yeah i think marquette takes out stanford too.


Agreed. I also think they have just enough size that the twins won't have a field day inside.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They played hard, cant fault their effort. Took four years for Bradley to learn how to run a team but it paid off in the end. He and Joe might get some looks from pro teams

Regarding Marquette taking out Stanford, dont really know about that. Stanford plays great D, Marquette isnt exactly an offensive juggernaut. The Lopez twins will demolish them on the interior


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette's guard play is better than Stanford. The Lopez's will have to play out of their minds to win that game IMO.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> The Lopez twins will demolish them on the interior


 How so?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marquette dont have any bigs that can effectively guard the twins


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm torn on the whole issue of whether Stanford will win that game. I mean they were ranked around 10-15 for most of the year, their guard play can't be as bad as you guys make it out to be. Unless Marquette is hitting a high percentage from the field than Stanford will win that game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Marquette dont have any bigs that can effectively guard the twins


Barro's no pushover and Hayward can pull one of the bigs out. Marquette plays with 2 F's and 3 G's. Are the twins going to be able to keep up with the small guys?

And bball is right - they're guards aren't as bad as we make them out to be. We're acting like they're the same players that played against Louisville last year. They've improved since that time. They're not great, but they don't have to be.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I doubt both twins start together


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I really don't think Marquette will be able to handle the twins.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have Stanford over Marquette, but it could go either way.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I doubt both twins start together


Then stop talking about Marquette not being able to handle both of them...



HB said:


> Marquette dont have any bigs that can effectively guard the twins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cornell is shooting in the teens? Man the Ivy League is way down from years back.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

marquette's guards are going to be able to penetrate at will. that allows the possibility of getting the lopez's in foul trouble and if that happens, that ends the game right now. and in a close game, i go with the team who has the better guards than the team that has the better big men(who will be relying on their worse guards to get them the ball).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Don't get it wrong. Stanford's guards cant shoot, doesnt mean they cant pass or defend for that matter


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So who does everyone have in the Kansas State - USC game?

It seems like every year there is a team that plays it's way into the tournament with a great conference tourney run (think Syracuse two years ago) gets overseeded and then gets "upset" in the first round.

I think Kansas State is the opposite of that kind of team. They nearly play there way out of the tournament with struggles down the stretch and get underseeded only to refind themselves on a neutral(ish) floor. 

Anyway, this is one of only two lower seeds I have winning today.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i have usc. too much talent on that team for them to go down to a one(or maybe two) man team like kansas state.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have USC winning, and Gibson looks much better than Beasley but it is only a few into the game so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2 early fouls on Beasley. 


Anyone can't see a game they want to, PM me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walker is looking good out there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is annoying me. The CBS video isn't even working and I want to watch the Duke game. What a joke? Why does this thing always have problems?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> This is annoying me. The CBS video isn't even working and I want to watch the Duke game. What a joke? Why does this thing always have problems?


Shouldnt you be getting the USC feed?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally CBS getting their ish together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Beasley has two already. College refs man, way to take the sizzle out of a basketball game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HB said:


> Shouldnt you be getting the USC feed?


Maybe he is watching on the Net?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Belmont is hanging tough man and Bill Walker is really trying to improve the NBA scouts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Walker has 9 already. 

16-11 K-State.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

K State handled that stretch without Beasley and Walker really well. They almost looked like a hockey team on the penalty kill. Ate up a ton of clock, got their own rebound, then ate up more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I told people that this Belmont team has a better matchup than the last two years because Georgetown and UCLA are better defensive teams than Duke.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walker reminds me of Joey Graham so much


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

k-state got a few easy buckets with usc totally concentrating on beasley. I've never seen him play before, but he seems to be making a difference without even getting the ball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

K-state just gobbling up boards like crazy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bill Walker is beasting USC something fierce.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

does anyone think Winthrop can beat WSU without Martin?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Winthrop will win, but I wouldn't be shocked if it was close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

K-State has guys playing way above their heads right now IMO. USC's defense is gonna show more in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

what, 9 offensive boards already?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If it wasn't for Gerald Henderson, I would say that Belmont is more athletic than Duke, seriously.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

No way^^^


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> K-State has guys playing way above their heads right now IMO. USC's defense is gonna show more in the next 5 minutes.



Yeah, I never thought their senior guards were that good.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I would expect USC to make a stronger showing on the boards at some point (not win the board war, but at least put up a fight). I would also expect Beasley to start getting involved in the second half.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I was very angry that I wasn't getting the KState - USC game but this Belmont-Duke game is turning out to be very nice


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Andy Wicke is shooting it into an ocean right now. His jumper is wet.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

sMaK said:


> No way^^^


Henderson and Singler are basically their only athleticism mostly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sMaK said:


> No way^^^


You're watching this game, does Duke really look like they have better athletes? I don't see it. I see that Duke has more talented players, but I don't see that they have better athletes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hackett needs to stop begging for calls and play basketball. He and Mayo are sucking out there.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They definitely have better athletes. I don't see what you're seeing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I see Duke getting beat on backdoor cuts possession after possession.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Taj Gibson just got his 3rd foul. Man USC is in trouble.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That Duke game is so scrappy


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So BYU looks sharp early.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

K-state guards have a tough time feeding the post

Sutton's defense on Mayo is excellent. No breathing space at all


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS' commercials are amazing, too bad the videos are crappy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When you say sharp, do you mean BYU losing in the first round again sharp?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Winthrop is really stepping up and giving WSU a great game, I did not expect this with Martin out.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> When you say sharp, do you mean BYU losing in the first round again sharp?


Didn't Texas A&M start with a 8-0 run?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU is playing like they always do. Good grief. How does this team win 25+ games a year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Didn't Texas A&M start with a 8-0 run?


Sure did.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

USC losing is going to destroy my brackett


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

LMAO

Josh Carter has outscored BYU


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HB said:


> K-state guards have a tough time feeding the post
> 
> Sutton's defense on Mayo is excellent. No breathing space at all


Tough to feed the post to a guy whose being covered up by junk defenses. I actually think K-state's guards are playing a hell of a game. They're taking care of the ball, they're not forcing anything, they're staying patient, and they're playing defense. This game was billed so hard as Beasley -vs- Mayo, I knew Bill Walker was going to come out firing - fortunately for K-state he's hitting.

USC is getting outplayed all over the floor. They're going to have to come out with some pressure in the second half and try to change the pace of the game. They can't play half court with K-state's bruisers. These are all Bob Huggins guys.



HKF said:


> When you say sharp, do you mean BYU losing in the first round again sharp?


Yeah, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know what it is, but these NCAA tournament games go so fast. It's crazy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Cummard.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

MLKG said:


> Tough to feed the post to a guy whose being covered up by junk defenses. I actually think K-state's guards are playing a hell of a game. They're taking care of the ball, they're not forcing anything, they're staying patient, and they're playing defense.


Junk defense? Are they working? Then they aren't junk. You come out and play a tough defense that matches up against your opponent that's called good coaching and a great game plan. Identify how the other team will try to beat you and don't let it happen.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Cool, Chris Collinsworth play CBB and is a NFL Expert, NICE.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU is finally back in it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rids said:


> Junk defense? Are they working? Then they aren't junk. You come out and play a tough defense that matches up against your opponent that's called good coaching and a great game plan. Identify how the other team will try to beat you and don't let it happen.


I don't think he meant junk that way. USC is known for playing multiple defensive sets in any given game. Floyd will throw out a press, 1-3-1, triangle and 2, matchup zone and straight man to man in the same half.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I picked BYU so go Mormons


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tie game


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

That PG for Belmont is extremely Fast, HKF do you know his name, he just beat everyone down the court AJ Price style.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WSU is coming out strong in the 2nd half. Winthrop doesn't want it to get away.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

4 Personal fouls on Taj Gibson


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

why did they call a foul on gibson there?

edit: the contact was obviously due to beasley attacking the basket. why not a no call?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ghost said:


> That PG for Belmont is extremely Fast, HKF do you know his name, he just beat everyone down the court AJ Price style.


Renfroe. I watched them against Jacksonville in the Atlantic Sun title game. They hit like 17 3's in that game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huge basket by Jacob Pullen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once again the college refs just don't know how to officiate bigs. It's a shame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Belmont is hanging in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Belmont down 1.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All that talk about Belmont not having the better athletes MIGHT be premature


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

USC is trying to come back, I need them too, sucks to loose one of your elite eight teams on Day 1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley is killing the Trojans on the offensive boards.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Beasley is really strong with the ball. They are just out toughing USC. We'll see what OJ Mayo's made of down the stretch with Gibson out.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

and stop telling me Coach K looks pale and is getting over the Flu, I don't care and no one else should either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington State has turned up the defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington State's defense is unbelievable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC back in it. K-State needs to go to Beasley and stop playing around. Nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mayo is stepping up with his all around game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You can tell HKF lives for March. LOL I swear his post count balloons during this period


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mayo is darn good. That is all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Belmont leads.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Mayo and Beasley are both playing a lot better in the 2nd Half.

WSU is building a solid Lead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go head young fella. Beasley bringing it.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> I don't think he meant junk that way. USC is known for playing multiple defensive sets in any given game. Floyd will throw out a press, 1-3-1, triangle and 2, matchup zone and straight man to man in the same half.


Two worlds of thought when it comes to basketball defense. Some think the only way to play is to go man to man all game but nobody trashes on a NFL team for using the Tampa-2 defense.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If USC could Box Out they would have a 15 point lead in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley is a man out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His game is so Randolph like


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In this case Rids, Junk = multiple.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

after disappointing first half, beasley and mayo are heating up.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

over/under 100 NBA Scouts/GM's watching the USC Kansas St. Game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh boy Duke is about to mess up a lot of brackets


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I knew this Belmont team had a chance if they avoided the strong defensive teams. I felt the same way with Siena (and I don't like Vandy at all).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ghost said:


> over/under 100 NBA Scouts/GM's watching the USC Kansas St. Game?


Major under. Only a few teams have a legit shot at both guys


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winthrop's offense has fallen apart. WSU is breaking this ball game wide open. I'm bout to switch this game out.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Rids said:


> Two worlds of thought when it comes to basketball defense. Some think the only way to play is to go man to man all game but nobody trashes on a NFL team for using the Tampa-2 defense.


"Junk" is a term used for teams playing a bunch of non-traditional defenses. It's not supposed to be derogatory.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> In this case Rids, Junk = multiple.


That's a great coaching job. Keep disguising the defense every trip down. More teams should look at that rather than dropping out of their press into a simple man defense every time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My boy Dwight Lewis is tearing it up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winthrop is done. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HB - Bill Walker, Taj Gibson, Davon Jefferson, Daniel Hackett could all get drafted, of course Mayo and Beasley are the main 2 prospects but I like Hackett a good deal personally.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clent Stewart big 3 pointer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ghost said:


> HB - Bill Walker, Taj Gibson, Davon Jefferson, Daniel Hackett could all get drafted, of course Mayo and Beasley are the main 2 prospects but I like Hackett a good deal personally.


I like Hackett too, although I am sure I will hate him on the pro level. He is a pest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC is getting outhustled.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fun game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC needs to draw up an actual play in the huddle. What is this offense they are running? C'mon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WSU has outscored Winthrop 25-4 in the 2nd half.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

one of the toughest things in making brackets for me was guessing whether USC would fix their rebounding problems in the post season. Doesn't look like it dangit.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like this Davon Jefferson kid and Daniel Hackett also. Hackett is my kinda player.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Rids said:


> That's a great coaching job. Keep disguising the defense every trip down. More teams should look at that rather than dropping out of their press into a simple man defense every time.


Well, it's called "junk" because in the end, it's a crutch. Bill Walker lit up their box-1 in the first half and it's put a major strain on their defensive rebounding all game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The most surprising thing is they have scored 25 in a half, not the 4 they have held them too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alex Renfroe is coming up big.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Renfroe(sp?) might be this year's Eric Maynor


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC is starting to panic. Is that on Taj? He's done.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats a Hansbrough type shot right there


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Taj Gibson is out of the game


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That dude Renfroe looks like TI


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

CBS just switched to Duke. I don't care about Duke! Scrambling to try to get the game online...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn WSU outscored Winthrop by 30 in the 2nd half. Crazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This has got to be Walker's most efficient game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC gonna lose in the first round.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor defensive rotations by the Trojans


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley putting this one away. Hell of a shot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He just makes it look too easy. Beasley shouldnt be playing college ball


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley finally has my respect. Right on Mike.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wicke from the corner. One point game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would absolutely love it if Duke loses tonight!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I told people in D.C. this might as well be a road game for Duke.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not so crazy about a box and 1 but love a solid triangle and 2. Box and 1 leaves too many spots that teams at this level should be able to exploit. Give me an active 2-3 any day of the week.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

USC is Done, Go Belmont


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

MLKG said:


> CBS just switched to Duke. I don't care about Duke! Scrambling to try to get the game online...


NCAA.com


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon Belmont. I believed in you.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Damn CBS Internet Feed is slowing Down on the Duke Game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Belmont takes the lead on free throws and now they have the ball, too! Let's go Bruins!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp Belmont will wreck my bracket but nothing would please me more than the Dukes loosing. Unfortunately the hate in our games will be unprecedented


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and thank you USC for ****ing up my bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My heart is racing. Jordan Hare man, that kid is nails.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

What a treat for the people in the DC Building, Duke having a extremely close game, then WV VS Arizona.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duke getting away with some serious hand checking


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and thank you USC for ****ing up my bracket.


Mine too, I had them losing to Kansas in the elite eight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Belmont ball, 49.7 seconds left and a 1-point lead! This is crazy!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

how the hell was all that grabbing by duke not a foul? typical blue devils bull****. i hope they lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Henderson just isn't good at creating his own offense.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I would like to thank the Refs of the Duke Belmont game for doing what the Refs of the K-State USC game wouldn't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and thank you USC for ****ing up my bracket.


I had K-State winning, but changed my bracket this morning last min. I'm pissed.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

What a play!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

This CBS Feed is HORRID, but the Ads work great, thank you CBS and NCAA, a great idea ruined.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Poor D Belmont


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unreal this game. C'mon Belmont. Call a great play coach Byrd.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

4.0 seconds to go. Belmont ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is CBS going back to USC/Kansas State every five seconds. Stay here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...what a horrible turnover at the end of the game...

Duke's going to win. ****.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Belmont running an Avery Johnson play for the inbounds.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

CBS has always been really reliable in the past. It just got too popular. I tried loggin in earlier today with my VIP pass. There were 311 people in the regular line and 266 in the VIP. They need to start charging. I'll drop 10 dollars for the kind of coverage you used to get no problem.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn that sucks. The clock went too low. No way it should be 2.1 seconds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How the **** was that a jump ball. Unbeleivable. **** you Duke.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pure foolishness. What a terribly executed play


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: and you have TM and Diable prancing around here talking about UNC getting favorable calls. Frigging unbelievable


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He missed the free throw!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon Belmont.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke escapes.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

wow that was close. Belmont played it tough.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh they will be kicked out soon enough.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Coach K is the devil.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

West Virginia or Arizona will beat Duke on Saturday


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I guess the inbounder panicked..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

72 of Kansas State's 80 points were scored by freshman. Pretty impressive. Ron Anderson and Jacob Pullen were huge.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't know... if Duke can get Tim Donaghy to ref again, they are probably in good shape.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn my legs feel really wobbly, when I tried to stand. Damn 'puter.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Go Texas A&M Now, Gotta get as many points as possiable with USC out now.


----------



## ktabz16 (Jan 11, 2006)

how can my school play with 3 extra players? i want in to this acc affirmative action ref program...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tavernari still taking awful shots. What the heck?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

BYU's perimeter defense has Joseph Smith turning in his grave.

That's my first loss of the day. Why the hell do I pick teams like BYU.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Aggies with the win


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU you bums. I was hoping you guys could give UCLA a game. Bah. Good win for A&M.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Oh boy Duke is about to mess up a lot of brackets


O ye of little faith.



HB said:


> Duke getting away with some serious hand checking


Duke gets away with handchecking, UNC gets gets away with traveling and bulling into people. Both teams get calls and you know it. Get over it.



JuniorNaboa said:


> How the **** was that a jump ball. Unbeleivable. **** you Duke.


JN, please tell me you just didn't see the Duke player that the Belmont guy literally jumped over to grab that ball. you understand that 4 hands were on that ball, right?



ktabz16 said:


> how can my school play with 3 extra players? i want in to this acc affirmative action ref program...


Give Roy Williams a call. He could tell you. 

Bunch of whiners around here. You act like it's something new that Duke gets calls.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That was the most ridicuouls pregame talk I've ever seen


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What in the world? Larrenega? How was that supposed to psyche me up?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't hate on Jim Larranaga, he just wants his team to have fun. I don't blame him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's the man, but that couldn't have been the real pregame. dude was looking at the camera! :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Don't hate on Jim Larranaga, he just wants his team to have fun. I don't blame him.


Nah, it just caught me off-guard. I'm used to all these Vince Lombardi photocopies when they take us back to the locker room.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

As far as Belmont goes, awesome, awesome effort, but they made two big mistakes down the stretch - the inbounds play and allowing Henderson to go coast to coast - and they couldn't afford any.

Those guys played great though. That's what the tourney's all about.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East is looking strong, like I knew they would.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mississippi Valley State will beat UCLA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, nine minutes in, and you can stick a fork in George Mason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joe Alexander is going to drop 25 points on Arizona. I wonder if Chase Budinger is going to match him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really wish they didn't put this Fullerton game up against UCLA. I don't want to watch UCLA play this SWAC team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Luke Harangody looks like Ollie from _Hoosiers_ and Brock Lesnar had a baby.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This UCLA game has me wanting to take a nap. Damnit, why do they have to be the one seed?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Cal State made that a game in the last 5 minutes of the half.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Luke Harangody looks like Ollie from _Hoosiers_ and Brock Lesnar had a baby.


He actually reminds me of Gary Busey for some reason.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ghost said:


> West Virginia or Arizona will beat Duke on Saturday


I have been saying this since the brackets were released.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Fullerton can play smart they got a chance.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

pG_prIDe said:


> He actually reminds me of Gary Busey for some reason.


I'm an ND fan and both of your comparisons are giving him way too much credit. He looks like the white/gingerish version of Shrek. Sometimes his game is every bit as ugly.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Well, nine minutes in, and you can stick a fork in George Mason.


Excellent


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Next year i am just going to buy the DirecTV service. This internet stuff is for the bird. Now the sound is weird.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Budigner doesn't look to shabby out there but boy West Virginia is red hot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how can you leave Bayless unguarded. this is turning into a ballgame! i wonder how much longer huggins keeps alecander on the bench.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bad pass by Budinger, he just loafed it in there. Man he has scored well tonight but jesus he makes so many dumb decisions. I like watching WVU play and they are going to be dynomite once Huggins gets his own guys in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some good matchups for Saturday. I expect Beasley to knock Wisconsin out of the tournament.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ghost said:


> West Virginia or Arizona will beat Duke on Saturday



I think West Va can win. they play a lot like Belmont (lot of 3's, not a lot of back doors though) except they have better athletes. I don't like the coaching matchup however, though. whens the last time huggins made it to the sweet 16?? when Kenyon Martin was at Cinci??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People need to start talking about Desean Butler. That guy can play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> I think West Va can win. they play a lot like Belmont (lot of 3's, not a lot of back doors though) except they have better athletes. I don't like the coaching matchup however, though. whens the last time huggins made it to the sweet 16?? when Kenyon Martin was at Cinci??


2001 - they beat BYU and Kent State. Lost to Stanford.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

shupioneers1 said:


> I think West Va can win. they play a lot like Belmont (lot of 3's, not a lot of back doors though) except they have better athletes. I don't like the coaching matchup however, though. whens the last time huggins made it to the sweet 16?? when Kenyon Martin was at Cinci??


The season after Kenyon was drafted. In 2000-2001 UC made the sweet 16 with Steve Logan and Kenny Satterfield.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> 2001 - they beat BYU and Kent State. Lost to Stanford.


Sure, beat me to the punch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope everyone remembers Belmont. They only lose Justin Hare and return every single other player. They are going to win a game next year.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

14 of 16 for Day 1. Lost BYU (ugh) and Arizona (double ugh). No sweet 16's though. I'll take that any year. 

I need the redemption. I was in the 43rd percentile last year after getting 99th in 06.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> People need to start talking about Desean Butler. That guy can play.


Yes he can. However, both he and Joe are natural SF's, which creates some lineup issues.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

14-of-16 in Day 1 with just USC and Kent St. letting me down, but I had both of them out in the second round, so no biggie.

So that means I'm in for a 9-of-16 Day 2, just like always.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i wish more than one player showed up for george mason. thomas had 25 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists on 10-14 shooting but the rest of the team shot 21%. i knew thomas could play harangody even, but oh well.

12 out of 16 for me today. kent state, george mason, byu, and usc were my losses. hopefully i'm in for a little better day tomorrow.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

George Mason was a bad pick. The rest are understandable. 

A lot of people lost on George Mason. With their history, the 5-12 aura, and a reluctance to take Notre Dame seriously, they tricked people into looking like a solid sleeper. Not so. They were overseeded as a 12.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MLKG said:


> George Mason was a bad pick. The rest are understandable.
> 
> A lot of people lost on George Mason. With their history, the 5-12 aura, and a reluctance to take Notre Dame seriously, they tricked people into looking like a solid sleeper. Not so. They were overseeded as a 12.


i don't think i've seen another person's bracket that had george mason. the 5-12 means nothing to me. same with george mason's final four run a couple of years ago. i thought mason was good enough to beat notre dame based on what i'd seen from the two teams. i thought thomas could equal harangody(and he did) but the rest of the team performed below their normal standard. hey, they lost so i guess any wrong pick is a bad pick but it's still a pick i would make if they played again tomorrow. i think more often than not, mason wins that game. of course, this also could just be bad judgement by me because i was unable to watch the game, i'm still just going by what i've seen previously and what the box score indicates happened there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> Some good matchups for Saturday. I expect Beasley to knock Wisconsin out of the tournament.


Same. Beasley & KSU looked damn good today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

12 of 16 rough day

Just checked the other bracket I had, got 15 of 16 on that one


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

13 for 16 on the day, USC hurt me big time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i don't think i've seen another person's bracket that had george mason. the 5-12 means nothing to me. same with george mason's final four run a couple of years ago. i thought mason was good enough to beat notre dame based on what i'd seen from the two teams. i thought thomas could equal harangody(and he did) but the rest of the team performed below their normal standard. hey, they lost so i guess any wrong pick is a bad pick but it's still a pick i would make if they played again tomorrow. i think more often than not, mason wins that game. of course, this also could just be bad judgement by me because i was unable to watch the game, i'm still just going by what i've seen previously and what the box score indicates happened there.


:rofl2: So basically ND won because George Mason played bad? Give me a break ND didn't play all that well either. Rob Kurz was in foul trouble all game, and Harangody had 4 fouls. Harangody also shot 7-18 from the field. Thomas is a very good player but how many times is he going to shoot 10-14? Not very often. Had he not played out of his mind ND would have won this game by around 25-30 points. ND won this game fair and square. Now it's time to get ready for Washington St.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> :rofl2: So basically ND won because George Mason played bad? Give me a break ND didn't play all that well either. Rob Kurz was in foul trouble all game, and Harangody had 4 fouls. Harangody also shot 7-18 from the field. Thomas is a very good player but how many times is he going to shoot 10-14? Not very often. Had he not played out of his mind ND would have won this game by around 25-30 points. ND won this game fair and square. Now it's time to get ready for Washington St.


i never said notre dame won because george mason played bad. notre dame won because other than thomas the rest of the george mason team shot 21%(33% with thomas's stats), while notre dame shot a % much closer to their average. i'm sure notre dame has something to do with the lower shooting percentages though.

and yes, thomas is going to shoot 10-14 from the field often. on the season he shot 64% from the field. 25 and 7 on 71% shooting isn't playing out of his mind when he averages 16 and 10 on 64% shooting.


----------

